# OPGI Disc Brake Conversion Kit For 14" Wheels



## '68er (Sep 16, 2009)

Has anyone heard about the OPGI conversion kit for 14" wheels? I believe it's fairly new and the (first?) full kit that allows you to keep using your original wheels.

Link here:

1964-1972 GTO - Brake Conversion, Disc (for 14” Wheels) - Easily upgrade to disc brake (CH28690) | Brakes | OPGI.com

I'd be interested in hearing if anyone has an opinion on it pro or con? And can someone tell me if it includes all the hardware for the conversion or something else needs to be purchased? They got a 20% off deal through Jan 4th so I might get it ......

Thanks

Junior - 1968


----------



## kilkm68 (May 5, 2011)

I'd been interested in feedback also, I'm about to do this upgrade. I've been looking at the disc conversion kit from Ames Performance, I think it's a little cheaper, but don't know if you can use your stock wheels with it or not.


----------



## '68er (Sep 16, 2009)

kilkm68 said:


> I'd been interested in feedback also, I'm about to do this upgrade. I've been looking at the disc conversion kit from Ames Performance, I think it's a little cheaper, but don't know if you can use your stock wheels with it or not.


Yeah, if you do a search on Ames site for their conversion kit, it says there may be clearance issues. Translation: it's for 15in wheels and up. 

I can't believe this one from OPGI finally came out! I've been waiting for this sucker for a while, ever since doing 110mph coming up on a red light and the goat decided to take control of the situation and not stop!


----------



## '68er (Sep 16, 2009)

Just spoke with OPGI customer service and there is no 20% off on their kits and it doesn't have the backing plate. It's also backordered for 30 days. Uhh!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Be advised that the original disc-brake equipped '69 GTO's had 14 inch wheels. The '67 and '68 four piston disc brake cars also came with 14 inch wheels.


----------



## '68er (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeah but I think the clearance is different on a 14in drum-brake wheel versus the 14in disc-brake wheel. Believe '69 was the first year all wheels were the same, whether they were disc or drum.


----------



## old68goat (Aug 11, 2010)

I bought the Inline Tube one for 14" front wheels and had it installed and the installers said it was the easiest they had ever done since everything was there in the kit. Just another supplier to consider. I have been driving it for a year now and it has worked great!


----------



## '68er (Sep 16, 2009)

old68goat said:


> I bought the Inline Tube one for 14" front wheels and had it installed and the installers said it was the easiest they had ever done since everything was there in the kit. Just another supplier to consider. I have been driving it for a year now and it has worked great!


Oh that's awesome thanks. I think I'll go with that one.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

'68er, your information is correct. The smaller, more modern '69-up caliper would work with either wheel. The 4 piston '67-'68 calipers were bulkier and interfered with the "wrong" rim. But disc rims are available.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

'68er said:


> Yeah, if you do a search on Ames site for their conversion kit, it says there may be clearance issues. Translation: it's for 15in wheels and up.
> 
> I can't believe this one from OPGI finally came out! I've been waiting for this sucker for a while, ever since doing 110mph coming up on a red light and the goat decided to take control of the situation and not stop!


Been there, right about a buck ten visiting home and they had added a new stoplight! Came to rest a foot from the car in front of me with both feet on the brake. Also drifted out of my lane racing an evo 8 that trip... memories


----------

